# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  TRT in Las Vegas ?

## SHAOKAHN

I see that this has been asked before a few times in the past...And my work load has kept me from networking on AR for quite some time. Anyone from or in LV know of any good TRT docs/clinics to go to? 

There seems to be a vague few out here, found a couple "questionable" ones online. So I figured to ask here. I'm looking for someone with a more direct experience or a good word of mouth about one of these..

Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hold tight....there are a few Vegas guys who hang here.....

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Will PM you with info tomorrow. Already in bed and... falling... asleep.

I am using a local doctor who is knowledgable. He is on TRT himself.

----------


## VegasRenegade

If Johnny can not get you set up. PM me My doc knows nothing but will give you what you ask for if blood work backs you up.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Just realized that I sent you info last week. Did you not like the doctor?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I see that this has been asked before a few times in the past...And my work load has kept me from networking on AR for quite some time. Anyone from or in LV know of any good TRT docs/clinics to go to? 
> 
> There seems to be a vague few out here, found a couple "questionable" ones online. So I figured to ask here. I'm looking for someone with a more direct experience or a good word of mouth about one of these..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I suggest you see an endocrinologist in Las Vegas first before you go find one of these clinics (and good luck getting an appointment this month). The doctor there can check to make sure you have a need for TRT in the first place, and that the cause of your low test isn't cancer or anything like that. But after that, I suggest you google and go to the consultation, where you can check out the clinic and make sure it's quality.

----------


## SHAOKAHN

JV, I did get your info and thank you for that!...I'm just trying to get as much feedback as possible.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> JV, I did get your info and thank you for that!...I'm just trying to get as much feedback as possible.


No problem. I am always looking for options as well. Never know when your doc might get hit by a bus.

I wasn't being sarcastic...if you talk to my doctor I would want to know if you saw a problem. I like and trust him, but I always like to get other feedback.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

I have the same question. Im looking for a new Dr. for TRT in vegas. I have been on testosterone cypionate for 3 of a yrs now. Then out of the blue my Dr. wont accept insurance anymore and wants cash payment only. It used to cost me a $12 copay for office visit, $18 for the Rx, and labs were free(covered). Now its $150 office visit, $250 for the Rx, and $120 for the bloodwork. Ridiculous!!!!From what I hear this is the direction most Drs. in this field are heading towards. In some ways I cant blame them when the insurance co. pay $20 for an office visit. Where does that leave the patient though? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## bass

wait! you lost your insurance?! i thought Obama was going to make sure we are all covered! you must be a one of those rich SOB's Obama talks about! kidding aside, that really sucks bro! if you have no insurance then whichever way you go will be costly unfortunately! get in contact with JohnnyVegas, he maybe able to help you!

----------


## Sledgehammer1

I actually didnt loose my insurance. The doctor wont accept anyones insurance anymore. Cash only business. He was a wellness clinic then began a weightloss clinic that wasnt doing so well. So my guess is in order to make up revenue he went to cash only being insurance low balls drs.on payments. It sucks because I liked having him as my doctor but it isnt right to those that have coverage. iI dont know if im able to contact JohnnyVegas due to too little posts.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Looks like I cannot PM you, and I know you can't PM with your low post count. Not sure where that leaves us. I don't think we are supposed to discuss even legit doctors on the open forum. I will try to send you an email, but it only works if you have put your email in your profile (I think).

I can tell you I love the place I go, and know they took insurance for my blood work. Don't remember how it worked for office visits.

EDIT: I sent you some info via the "email" option. Let me know if you get it.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

Hey JV, I sent u back an email. Check it out. What a small world. Let me know if u got it and I will resend it as there was two to choose from. Thanks

----------


## buffgator

When I was in St George Ut about a month ago I saw that a new testesterone replacement clinic has opened up. I think that the sign If I remeber right litiraly said trt clinic.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

St. George is a nice gettaway. Me and my good friend used to go through there to Pine Valley,UT to go fishing. I miss doing that. 
These places are popping up everywhere as it has been realized what a mainstream problem this actually is. That would be a long way to travel though just to see a Dr., Thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I got your email and sent a response. It is, indeed, a small world. Definitely call them and ask your insurance questions. My contact there is knowledgeable, which is why I like them.

----------


## vontarkey

Very interested in a vegas based HRT/TRT clinic as I myself just moved in town, never been on anything though. Thanks!

----------


## Honkey_Kong

You haven't ever seen the billboards advertising that one place? they usually advertise on the billboard right by the LVAC on Rainbow.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

There is a place on Tenaya between lake mead and cheyenne. I hear quite a few insurance plans are accepted there too. A lot of cops get their TRT from there.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I have used two places here in Vegas. Both have their shortcomings, but aren't too bad. Keep in mind that both places will do blood work and you will actually need to have low testosterone .

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I have used two places here in Vegas. Both have their shortcomings, but aren't too bad. Keep in mind that both places will do blood work and you will actually need to have low testosterone.


they also make you sign that paper saying you wont run any other gear while you're on their TRT. and every now and then they check the levels.

----------


## Remington

What happens if you go to a clinic and they find your levels are 'normal'? Do they base treatment STRICTLY on blood work results? 
I'm currently looking at http://www.agelessmenshealth.com/las...nt-clinic.html here in Henderson.
I have no insurance. Anybody have any input on this place?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> What happens if you go to a clinic and they find your levels are 'normal'? Do they base treatment STRICTLY on blood work results? 
> I'm currently looking at http://www.agelessmenshealth.com/las...nt-clinic.html here in Henderson.
> I have no insurance. Anybody have any input on this place?


Well, if you're like at 300ng/dl and you're experiencing symptoms, the guy at the one near the hospital at Tenaya and Lake Mead, will still treat you. But don't expect treatment if you're like in the 600's. They get a lot of metro cops going there for their TRT. The downside to Ageless Men's Health is you have to go there every week for your shot, but they don't make you wait, you go right in get your shot and get out.

----------


## Remington

> The downside to Ageless Men's Health is you have to go there every week for your shot, but they don't make you wait, you go right in get your shot and get out.


As opposed to what? It's my understanding that the clinics make their revenue by making you come back for your injections. Are there clinics that will write a script? Sure would be much cheaper that way.
Especially since I have no insurance at the moment.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> As opposed to what? It's my understanding that the clinics make their revenue by making you come back for your injections. Are there clinics that will write a script? Sure would be much cheaper that way.
> Especially since I have no insurance at the moment.


I hear some people mentioning on here of places that allow them to do self-injections, but they have to buy their medicine through them. At this clinic, it's not cheap. I pay out of pocket too.

----------


## staggs22

I am new to the bodybuilding game and I am looking for a good clinic to vist. I read that most people know which to go to. I could use this advice. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Remington

I'm still looking for one thats cheap.
No way I can afford 250 a month.
It's KILLING me....
Life after just plain old sucks.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I am new to the bodybuilding game and I am looking for a good clinic to vist. I read that most people know which to go to. I could use this advice. Thank you in advance.


TRT is not for bodybuilding (the dose is low), so the doctors discussed in this thread will not be a help.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I'm still looking for one thats cheap.
> No way I can afford 250 a month.
> It's KILLING me....
> Life after just plain old sucks.


$250 a month is robbery. I have dealt with two places in Vegas that are OK. They will try to charge too much for the Test and HCG , but hopefully can be convinced to be reasonable. 

Having said that, they are not like clinics that will over-prescribe. They will demand blood work to make sure your levels are low.

I am using the phone app, so I can't see you post count to know if you are eligible for PMs...but I will give it a try.

----------


## androfunked

can you pm your doctors info?

i cant PM you because i have a new account

----------


## bass

old thread bro, the doc is probably retired by now  :Smilie:

----------


## VegasTrader

Johnny can you send me this info? I've been to a couple clinics and some tech comes in the room and gets pissed when I don't sign up for the $1800 quarterly plan he offers....I know there has to be better options here in Vegas. I'm looking to get Test and hgh combined treatment.

----------


## Simon1972

> Johnny can you send me this info? I've been to a couple clinics and some tech comes in the room and gets pissed when I don't sign up for the $1800 quarterly plan he offers....I know there has to be better options here in Vegas. I'm looking to get Test and hgh combined treatment.


Things have changed a lot in 3 years.....

----------


## lovbyts

> Johnny can you send me this info? I've been to a couple clinics and some tech comes in the room and gets pissed when I don't sign up for the $1800 quarterly plan he offers....I know there has to be better options here in Vegas. I'm looking to get Test and hgh combined treatment.


http://forums.steroid .com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone -treatment-anti-aging/521513-%24199-testosterone-treatment-free-initial-blood-test-free-airfare-included.html

I went to one of those places also once. They try to sell you HGH that is not HGH, it's the peptide that boost natural HGH along with IGF-2 but charge the same price if not more than real HGH.  :Frown:

----------


## APIs

JohnnyVegas was a good contributor here. Funny how people come & go...

----------


## perdi

please inbox me. about the doctor. thank you I'm appreciate. I'm new in here.

----------


## perdi

Halo JohnnyVegas. Im live in las vegas. I hope you can inbox me. About the doctor help for TRT. Im very new in here. thank you very much. I'm really appreciate.

----------


## henryjames

> Will PM you with info tomorrow. Already in bed and... falling... asleep.
> 
> I am using a local doctor who is knowledgable. He is on TRT himself.


Do you still know any good TRT docs in Vegas?

----------

